# continuar / seguir siendo



## filleenfrance

Hola, Me podrian ayudar con la traduccion de:
Los franceses siguen siendo excepticos

Como digo, siguen siendo....

Merci!


----------



## Tajabone

Sería "Les Français continuent à être sceptiques"


----------



## IsaSol

Hola FilleenFrance,
Creo que puedes decir: les français continuent à être sceptiques ( si quieres decir que son septicos...). Quizas no es la buena palabra, danos un poco mas de *contexto.*
Saludos
Isa


----------



## mike89

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, soy estudiante de frances y no se si he traducido bien lo q yo quiero decir ...

"sigo siendo el mismo que te amaba" lo he traducido asi:
"je suis encore le meme qui t´aimait"


----------



## yserien

Je suis toujours le même  qui t'aimait.


----------



## mike89

muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una pequeña variación:

*Je suis toujours celui qui t'aimait.*


----------



## lautr

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola:

¿Se puede emplear el verbo "rester" con el significado de "sigue siendo"? Por ejemplo, ¿puedo decir?:

_Il a grandi, mais au fond il reste un enfant._
_Il n'est pas en forme, mais il reste encore (¿_o_ toujours_?_) un rival dangereux_.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mariange

Por supuesto. El lo más adecuado en tus ejemplos.
Un saludo


----------



## Marcelot

mariange te ha dado la respuesta.

En ambos casos puedes decir "rester" o "être toujours".


----------



## albertodiapue

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
"a dia de hoy, XXXX continua siendo un referente más importante de su sector"


TRADUCCION (intento):

"Au jour d'aujourd'hui, XXXX continue etant un référent très important dans son secteur"


----------



## lpfr

"continue à être"


----------



## josepbadalona

est encore/toujours un référent..
reste un référent ...


----------



## sibhor

Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con el verbo "reste". En cambio, "au jour d'aujourd'hui" está muy empleado pero en realidad es una falta de expresión. Puedes decir "À ce jour". Por consiguiente, la frase será : "À ce jour, XXXX est/reste encore un référent très important..."
Voilà!

Sibhor


----------



## Wicats

¿Cómo podría escribir?:

Aún sigues siendo lo más bello de mis sueños...

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenid@ al foro.
  "Tu es encore ce qui a de plus beau dans mes rêves". 
  Esta también, pero me gusta menos:
  "Tu continues à être ce qui a de plus beau dans mes rêves".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> Bienvenid@ al foro.
> "Tu es encore ce qui a de plus beau dans mes rêves".
> Esta también, pero me gusta menos:
> "Tu continues à être ce qui a de plus beau dans mes rêves".



Y a mí que no me convencen ninguna de las dos frases...

En vez de "ce qui a de", yo hubiese dicho ....*ce qu'il y a de*...

Por lo demás, las dos propuestas me parecen bien (muy románticas, por cierto...).


----------



## lpfr

Sí, tienes razon.


----------



## Wicats

Muchas gracias...


----------



## ana3005

NUEVA  PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola,


Quisiera saber como podria decir: "Sigue siendo tan dulce como eres".

Es una frase que quiero incorporar a un mensaje de buenos deseos con motivo de un cumpleaños. Creo que el gerundio complica las cosas al momento de traducir, por eso lo suprimí en mi intento:

Continue si adorable/douce (No sé si traducir literalmnte ¨dulce¨comme tu es.



Sé que me ayudarán a hacerlo mejor.


Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Hola Ana,
yo diría: "*Continue à être aussi douce et adorable*".


----------



## ana3005

Muchas Gracias Chlapec!


----------



## frobuzz

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Hola a todos:

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, así que lo primero que haré es enviaros un saludo .

El motivo por el que escribo es que deseo traducir la siguiente frase: "*Mi mayor deseo sigues siendo tú*". Después de leer este hilo y hacer algunas consultas en Internet creo que sería "*Mon plus grand désir, c'est encore vous*", pero no estoy seguro pues creo que también podría usarse "*toujours*". No sé si ambas palabras proporcionan matices distintos o si habría que usar una construcción diferente para expresar la idea.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches frobuzz, bonne nuit et bienvenue aprmi nous,

- tu es / vous êtes toujours mon plus grand désir

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas ce passage au "vous", mais j'imagine que le contexte le demande.

Je pense qu'en français j'inverserais les termes:
- Vous restez toujours le plus grand de mes désirs.
- Vous êtes invariablement mon désir le plus grand/fou.

Encore = todavía
toujours = ahora y siempre

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frobuzz

Cintia&Martine y Gévy, muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas y por la bienvenida .


			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas ce passage au "vous", mais j'imagine que le contexte le demande.



En realidad el trato de cortesía "vous" no sería necesario, gracias por hacerme reflexionar sobre ello. Por desgracia no soy muy hábil con el francés y, a fuerza de ver "vous" frecuentemente en otros sitios, traduje así la oración sin reparar en ello.

Comprendo, tras leer vuestras amables propuestas, que lo más correcto en francés sería cambiar el orden de la oración: "_tú sigues siendo mi mayor deseo_" en lugar de "_mi mayor deseo sigues siendo tú_". En este caso en particular tenía especial interés en que "mon plus grand désir" (o las variaciones que sugiere Gévy) comenzara la frase, por esa razón me gustaría preguntaros también si, a pesar de que no fuera quizás lo más natural, "*mon plus grand désir... c'est toujours toi*" sería al menos gramaticalmente correcto. (El motivo de este orden sería estético, que _mon plus gran désir_ fuera la introducción, por así decirlo, y que _c'est toujours toi_ apareciera como "desenlace final").

Au revoir! y, merci beaucoup!


Pd.: Sobre _encore/toujours_ he encontrado además en este mismo foro un amplio hilo al respecto (en francés). Creo que podría enlazarlo en este mensaje por si a alguien llega aquí con estas dudas como yo  y desea profundizar aún más en ello: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=967459
*** (Te he puesto el enlace directo...
Paquita-moderadora))


----------

